# Hey Tommy.



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Good seeing you the other day at the Fort.

We manged to eak out a few more blues up on the north end for the remainder of the day.

Thanks again for letting us try the new AFAW Rod.

I must say, I liked it. Real snappy feeling. That's one heck of a Rod.

We'll see ya.


----------

